# Battlefield 3 Premium (Retail) wird im Handel erscheinen



## ich111 (10. Juni 2012)

Ich habe gerade im EA Support Chat gefragt ob man Battlefield Premium im Handel kaufen kann und habe als Antwort erhalten, dass es mitte Juni im Handel erhältlich sein wird, über den Preis und den genauen Releasetermin konnte ich keine Auskunft erhalten.

Meine Meinung: Für alle die gerne, die gerne die Verpackung in Händen halten, ist das eine gute Sache, außerdem kann das den Kaufpreis für den Kunden postiv beeinflussen. Die Probleme, die Battlefield Premium mit sich führt werden damit aber leider nicht gelöst.

Quelle: Support Chat





> *you: *I have one Question left: Will BF Premium be sold retail?
> *Shashi Kant: *Yes, it will be sold.   *
> you: *Do you have further details
> *Shashi Kant: *Yes, it will be released on middle of June.
> ...


Update: Es ist bereit bei Amazon.co.uk gelistet, der Release erfolgt laut amazon am 22. Juni. Danke *ShadowRunner* 
Battlefield 3 - Premium - Code in a Box (PC): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games

Update 2: Battlefield Premium (Retail) ist jetzt auch auf Amazon gelistet und dort steht als Erscheinungstermin der 21. Juni. Danke *PC-Profi* 
Battlefield 3 Premium Service (Code in der Box): Amazon.de: Games


INU-Edit: Titel editiert.


----------



## mrnils253 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten 

Danke für die Info


----------



## Schwini (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

dadurch senkt sich mit sicherheit auch der Preis für PRemium nach ner Weile, dann schlag ich vllt auch zu!


----------



## 10203040 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



Schwini schrieb:


> dadurch senkt sich mit sicherheit auch der Preis für PRemium nach ner Weile, dann schlag ich vllt auch zu!


 
Von Seiten EA sicher nicht so verschaukeln und verärgern sie ja noch mehr, vor allem die es sich jetzt alle kaufen. Aber bestimmt gibt es mal einzelne vom Händler aus kleine Schnäppchen da schlag ich dann auch zu


----------



## Schwini (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

ja genau das mein ich ja.  Dadurch, dass es in den Einzelhandel kommt, entsteht endlich ein Preiskampf und ich kann zuschlagen.


----------



## PC GAMER (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Hoffentlich hat Amazon bald ein Angebot


----------



## Narga (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

FUUUU   

Gerade eben hab ich's mir geholt, weil ich gedacht habe das bringt eh nichts zu warten. Ich hätte aber schon gern ne Verpackung in mein Regal gestellt und das ganze 10€ billiger oder so..... 

EA hat's eindeutig nicht drauf! Ich glaube es geht dabei nicht nur mir so.


----------



## GTA 3 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Naja mir wurscht. Paysafecard ftw!!


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Geht nicht ?! Kredikarte only und so


----------



## GTA 3 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Geht nicht ?! Kredikarte only und so


 ? Meinst du mich ? Falls ja, natürlich geht PSC.


----------



## Darkerasor (10. Juni 2012)

Habs auch direkt gekauft  hätte zwar auch gerne nen Cover gehabt aber am Ende lädt man ja eh alles runter und braucht nix ausser dem key. Bezahlt hatte ich im origin store mit Pay-pal


----------



## 10203040 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



Schwini schrieb:


> ja genau das mein ich ja.  Dadurch, dass es in den Einzelhandel kommt, entsteht endlich ein Preiskampf und ich kann zuschlagen.


 


Narga schrieb:


> FUUUU
> 
> Gerade eben hab ich's mir geholt, weil ich gedacht habe das bringt eh nichts zu warten. Ich hätte aber schon gern ne Verpackung in mein Regal gestellt und das ganze 10€ billiger oder so.....
> 
> EA hat's eindeutig nicht drauf! Ich glaube es geht dabei nicht nur mir so.


 
Genau das!


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Komisch , steht überall das das nur mit Kredikarte geht. Oder vielleicht meinten die auch wenn man das über Indien machen will (allgemein Ausland)


----------



## GTA 3 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Über Origin vllt, aber wenn du es über Battlelog kaufen willst, stehen dir bis zu 7 Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Über Battlelog ?!
gerade gesehen , aber da steht auch "Origin Store"


----------



## GTA 3 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Wenn es nicht angezeigt wird, liegt es einfach daran das dein Profil unter ea.com nicht auf Deutschland eingestellt ist.


----------



## Shiny49 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Joa gibts auch schon bei diversen Keystores, so um die 40 Euro. Das find ich gut, in anbetracht, dass ich B2K schon besitze.


----------



## Revenger (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Ich kriege es jetzt schon für 36€, aber dennoch warte ich  Da geht noch was 


PS: Laut meiner Quelle kommen die am 19. oder 20. in den Einzelhandel. 

Gruß


----------



## 10203040 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



Revenger schrieb:


> Ich kriege es jetzt schon für 36€, aber dennoch warte ich  Da geht noch was
> 
> 
> PS: Laut meiner Quelle kommen die am 19. oder 20. in den Einzelhandel.
> ...


 
Haste einen Link für 36 Euro.


----------



## Andrej (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



Revenger schrieb:


> Ich kriege es jetzt schon für 36€, aber dennoch warte ich  Da geht noch was
> 
> 
> PS: Laut meiner Quelle kommen die am 19. oder 20. in den Einzelhandel.
> ...



Kann ich es auch für 36€ kriegen?


----------



## Swissjustme (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

50 Euro hätt ich dafür auch nie bezahlt 
Spielt aber zumindest jetzt noch keine Rolle für mich. Ich warte noch die ersten 2-3 DLCs ab. Möchte erst mal sehen, wie die Qualität der neuen Karten ist. Der Grossteil der BF3-Karten ist ja ne absolute Zumutung.
Aktuell spiele ich nur Karkand und ab und zu Caspian und einige andere B2K-Karten. Die von mir ausgegebenen 30 Euro für nur eine Handvoll spielbarer Karten waren schon extrem viel.


----------



## mumaker (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

30-35 € würde ich für Premium ausgeben. nicht mehr !


----------



## alm0st (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



mumaker schrieb:


> 30-35 € würde ich für Premium ausgeben. nicht mehr !


 
Seh ich auch so und deshalb hab ich auch große Hoffnung in die Retailfassung


----------



## ShadowRunner (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

bei Amazon UK ist es aktuell schon gelistet als "Battlefield 3 - Premium - Code in a Box/ This item will be released on June 22, 2012.   Price:     £39.99                                            & this item Delivered FREE in the UK with Super Saver Delivery" denke bei Amazon Deutschland wird das auch bald gelistet sein - vom Preis her ist es mit britischem Pfund und Versand so ja eher uninteressant... hoffen wir mal, dass der Preis sich noch spürbar nach unten korrigiert durch den Markt... - vorher wird das (von mir zumindest) nicht angerührt vor allem, da ich als Käufer der LE mich da aus Prinzip querstelle - die oben erwähnten 30€ wären angemessen und auch in etwa meine Schmerzgrenze...


----------



## Ghostknight (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Was einige über den Preis meckern .. 50 Euro halte ich für das gebotene völlig in Ordnung .. die DLC`s kosten alleine schon mehr und man hat ein paar nette Premium features, habs selber aber auch noch nicht da ich warte bis CQ auf PC verfügbar wird


----------



## SaKuL (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

ICh glaube ich bin einer der wenigen die 50€ fair finden (egal wo und wie), denn 4 DLCs für jeweils 12,5€ sind doch voll i.O. da bezahlt man bei einigen Spielen mehr und bekommt weniger. Ich persönlich muss sagen, dass der Spielspaß mit neuen Waffen, die man freischalten kann nochmal (wieder?!) um einiges steigt...
Ich gehöre auch zu der Fraktion die lieber die Hülle repräsentativ im Regal stehen hat und deshalb habe ich instinktiv noch nicht mit PSC zugeschlagen. 
Der Preis ist mir letztendlich egal, aber es wird sicher günstiger werden. 

MfG


----------



## ich111 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Es geht den meisten darum, dass sie für Karkand zwei mal zahlen müßen, außerdem ist die Warteschlange gegenüber denen die kein Premium kaufen einfach unfair, weil der man so auf einmal weniger als vorher erhält


----------



## svigo (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

am 19 . wirds zu kaufen sein meinte der Support


----------



## Trefoil80 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

22 EUR für Premium ist doch total ok... 
Google ist Dein Freund.


----------



## ich111 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Da kann man als Version nicht mehr Deutsch auswählen, daher wird der Code dann nicht funktionieren


----------



## Trefoil80 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Wenn Du meinst...


----------



## 10203040 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Hast meine PN übersehen wäre froh über ein Link Ist ja legal.


----------



## Trefoil80 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Das bekommste auch ohne eine Linkangabe meinerseits raus...Eigeninitiative ist gefragt.


----------



## Axel_Foly (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

einen Händler gibts schon im Preisvergleich ...


----------



## twentythree (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Perfekt.
Ohne Verpackung wird gar nix gekauft


----------



## Rayza (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Weshalb wird sowas eigl. unterstützt? Ich mein, es ist um einiges umfangreicher als die DLCs von CoD & Konsorten, jedoch kann man davon ausgehen, dass es bald weniger Inhalte gibt, der Preis sich jedoch nicht verändern wird - denn EA sieht, dass gekauft wird.

Ich würdige die Arbeit der Entwickler, aber 50€ (bzw. alles über 30€) wäre einfach zu viel - das ist quasi ein ganzes Spiel! Noch dazu, dass die Premium Waffen höchstwahrscheinlich stärker sind (noch nicht richtig balanced) weshalb jeder Nichtkäufer benachteiligt wird.. Schade, früher war das nicht so :/


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



Rayza schrieb:


> Weshalb wird sowas eigl. unterstützt? Ich mein, es ist um einiges umfangreicher als die DLCs von CoD & Konsorten, jedoch kann man davon ausgehen, dass es bald weniger Inhalte gibt, der Preis sich jedoch nicht verändern wird - denn EA sieht, dass gekauft wird.
> 
> Ich würdige die Arbeit der Entwickler, aber 50€ (bzw. alles über 30€) wäre einfach zu viel - das ist quasi ein ganzes Spiel! Noch dazu, dass die Premium Waffen höchstwahrscheinlich stärker sind (noch nicht richtig balanced) weshalb jeder Nichtkäufer benachteiligt wird.. Schade, früher war das nicht so :/



Wer das Geld hat, hat die Macht in diesem Fall ist es EA! 
Zum Waffenbalanced kann ich nur sagen das jetzt schon die Autosniper der Prem. Spieler nervt! Gefühlt laufen 2 von 10 Spielern damit auf dem TM Maps rum u. machen einen auf Nahkampf! OneShot killers! -.- 

Ansonsten sind die anderen Waffen noch nicht als zu stark ins Gewicht gefallen! 
(((OHHHH DOCH DA IST NOCH WAS, dieses neue Messer ist OP(Im HC Modus))))


----------



## MonKAY (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Das neue Messer ist genauso wie das Standard Messer nur ein anderer Skin. o0


----------



## Birdy84 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



Ghostknight schrieb:


> Was einige über den Preis meckern .. 50 Euro halte ich für das gebotene völlig in Ordnung .. die DLC`s kosten alleine schon mehr und man hat ein paar nette Premium features, habs selber aber auch noch nicht da ich warte bis CQ auf PC verfügbar wird


Warum sollte man für Premium mehr ausgeben als für das Hauptspiel, zu mal die DLCs noch nicht mal erhältlich sind. Man bezahlt im Voraus, hat weniger Inhalt und bezahlt mehr.


----------



## Eliteforceranger (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Viele verbringen dreistellige oder gar vierstellige Stundenzahlen mit BF3 und dann ist man sich zu Geizig für 16 neue Maps und diverse neue Waffen 50€ hinzulegen!!!!!


----------



## ich111 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Es gibt halt einfach ein paar Punkte, die an Premium nicht in Ordnung sind und außerdem hat man von den nächsten DLCs (zu Armored Kill gabs erst ein Video, was imho schon mal gut ausschaut) keinen blassen Schimmer


----------



## DarkMo (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

20maps  vom umfang her geht das an sich scho in ordnung wie ich finde. das sin viel mehr karten wie das hauptspiel liefert, paar waffen gibts auch und man spart nochma nen bissl gegenüber dem einzelkauf. also wer sich sicher is, das er auch in nem jahr noch zoggt und eh alles kauft, kann denk ich bedenkenlos zuschlagen. aber mich nerven halt paar andere geschichten, aber das hab ich ja scho woanders durchgekaut ^^


----------



## goliath (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man für Premium mehr ausgeben als für das Hauptspiel, zu mal die DLCs noch nicht mal erhältlich sind. Man bezahlt im Voraus, hat weniger Inhalt und bezahlt mehr.


 
Dann kauf es halt nicht.. fertig...

immer die ganzen Basher hier...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

was micht nervt sind, das die Kerle waffen haben die ich nicht habe


----------



## 10203040 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> was micht nervt sind, das die Kerle waffen haben die ich nicht habe


 
Töte sie und nimm die waffen! Und bleib am leben


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juni 2012)

wenn sie mich nicht immer zu erst töten würde
Die kommen immer mit ihrem Scheiss riesen Messer


----------



## Atomtoaster (11. Juni 2012)

Ich hätte es in Ordnung gefunden, wäre das Hauptspiel dabei.

D.h. ich besitze Battlefield noch nicht, kauf mir gleich Premium und gut.

Dann würde ich es mir sogar kaufen, aber so sind mir die 50€ zuviel.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juni 2012)

das ist ja schon fast wie cod elite


----------



## noname545 (11. Juni 2012)

wer zockt denn schon noch BF3?
Aber ich finde die 50€ auch zu hoch angesetzt. Mehr als 30€ würde ich nicht ausgeben. Bin halt geizig
Ich hatte es früher so gemacht, das ich mir das Cover immer ausgedruckt habe. Sah genau so aus wie das Original


----------



## ich111 (11. Juni 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> wenn sie mich nicht immer zu erst töten würde
> Die kommen immer mit ihrem Scheiss riesen Messer


 Für mich ist das eher ein billiges Küchenmesser


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juni 2012)

Dafür ist es aber ziemlich groß und scharf


----------



## 10203040 (11. Juni 2012)

noname545 schrieb:


> wer zockt denn schon noch BF3?
> Aber ich finde die 50€ auch zu hoch angesetzt. Mehr als 30€ würde ich nicht ausgeben. Bin halt geizig
> Ich hatte es früher so gemacht, das ich mir das Cover immer ausgedruckt habe. Sah genau so aus wie das Original


 
Ich zock es noch, macht mir noch Spaß^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. Juni 2012)

mir auch


----------



## Shiny49 (12. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Für mich ist das eher ein billiges Küchenmesser


 
Also ich finde, dass es eher wie ein Teppichmesser aussieht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht ziemlich dumm aus, wenn ihr mich fragt. Und das beste ist, man kann es nichtmal durch das alte ersetzen, wenn man Premium hat


----------



## mrnils253 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



twentythree schrieb:


> Perfekt.
> Ohne Verpackung wird gar nix gekauft


 
Also Strom wird bei dir in Kartons geliefert ? 

Vllt. hat man ja Glück und der Planet hauts für 40€ oder 45€ raus


----------



## ich111 (12. Juni 2012)

Shiny49 schrieb:


> Also ich finde, dass es eher wie ein Teppichmesser aussieht
> 
> http://sublimation-shop.de/shop_2/images/product_images/popup_images/87_0.jpg
> 
> Sieht ziemlich dumm aus, wenn ihr mich fragt. Und das beste ist, man kann es nichtmal durch das alte ersetzen, wenn man Premium hat



Ich habe das Messer als Werbegeschenk erhalten:


----------



## Wincenty (12. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Messer als Werbegeschenk erhalten:


 Solche ähnlichen Messer bringt mein Vater immer von seiner Arbeit mit 
die scheiden Gut aber nur solange der Schnitt gerade gezogen wird ansonsten ist es wie bei ner Säge biegen und hängen


----------



## MaxMax (12. Juni 2012)

hi, ist das BF3 premium ein all in one paket? ich meine damit, ist der singleplayer, limited edition inhalte, vorbesteller bonus, alle DLCs etc. usw darin enthalten?
vielen dank


----------



## ich111 (12. Juni 2012)

Jein. Battlefield Premium enthält alle Erweiterungen und ein paar extras, das eigenliche Spiel muss man sich aber extra kaufen



Wincenty schrieb:


> Solche ähnlichen Messer bringt mein Vater immer von seiner Arbeit mit
> die scheiden Gut aber nur solange der Schnitt gerade gezogen wird ansonsten ist es wie bei ner Säge biegen und hängen


Das mit den Eigenschaften stimmt   Das Premium Messer sieht dem aber sehr ähnlich


----------



## Westcoast (12. Juni 2012)

dann kann man sich ja im handel gleich das premium paket kaufen, weil ich finde diese zahlungsmöglichkeiten mit paysafecard, paypal oder kreditkarte blöd.
naja mal schauen, wann das premium paket im handel erscheint, man bekommt ja auch die dvd dazu denke ich mal oder nur einen code.


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



mumaker schrieb:


> 30-35 € würde ich für Premium ausgeben. nicht mehr !


 Endlich kommen wir in einen interessante Preisbereich  
Die Kosten für BfPremium sind heute in Kletterschuhe und Magnesiumbeutel gewandert 
Wenns unter 30euro fällt bin ich dabei


----------



## Late (13. Juni 2012)

Wenn der Preis bald fallen sollte würde ich mich ärgern jetzt für viel Geld gekauft zu haben


----------



## Shinchyko (13. Juni 2012)

Late schrieb:


> Wenn der Preis bald fallen sollte würde ich mich ärgern jetzt für viel Geld gekauft zu haben


 
Siehe Batman Archam City Hab mich schwarz geärgert als es 2-3 Monate später fürn halben Preis war. Dabei hatte ich net wirklich Zeit das Spiel zu spielen, was das ganze dan nomma verstärkte.

Wollen wir mal hoffen, das der Preis zumindest ein bischen fällt. Ansonsten is nix EA


----------



## ich111 (13. Juni 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> dann kann man sich ja im handel gleich das premium paket kaufen, weil ich finde diese zahlungsmöglichkeiten mit paysafecard, paypal oder kreditkarte blöd.
> naja mal schauen, wann das premium paket im handel erscheint, man bekommt ja auch die dvd dazu denke ich mal oder nur einen code.


Laut dem Amazon Link "Code in a Box" also nix mit Datenträgern und jetzt gibt es ja auch nur Close Quarters


----------



## 10203040 (13. Juni 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Laut dem Amazon Link "Code in a Box" also höchstwahrscheinlich nix mit Datenträgern


 
Wie soll das auch gehen fuer die zuenftigen DLCs? Sind nicht alle komplett fertig.


----------



## megaapfel (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



Schwini schrieb:


> dadurch senkt sich mit sicherheit auch der Preis für PRemium nach ner Weile, dann schlag ich vllt auch zu!


 
Zwei meiner Freunde haben es sich vorgestern für 21€ mit einem indischen proxy im origin store india geholt, aber ich bekomme immer nur payment authorisation failed beim letzten schritt


----------



## sonicmonkey (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



megaapfel schrieb:


> Zwei meiner Freunde haben es sich vorgestern für 21€ mit einem indischen proxy im origin store india geholt, aber ich bekomme immer nur payment authorisation failed beim letzten schritt


 das geht ja auch nur mit KEDITKARTE!!!

einfach zur Tanke, für 10€ eine Visa Pepaid Kredit Karte kaufen und fertig.

Kann mal nützlich sein so  eine Karte.


----------



## DividedStates (13. Juni 2012)

Mal ne Frage:

Bei Amazon steht...


> Permanente Internetverbindung, Download und Installation von _Origin_ und *Basisspiel Battlefield 3 zur Produktaktivierung und zum Spielen erforderlich.*



Sehe ich das richtig? Mit den 50 Euro hat man noch nicht gleich das Spiel, oder? Die 50 Euro sind nur für alle DLC und Schnickschnack.


----------



## ich111 (13. Juni 2012)

DividedStates schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Bei Amazon steht...
> 
> ...


 Ja nur Battlefield Premium, also alle DLCs und ein paar Extras, das Spiel muss man sich extra kaufen


----------



## DividedStates (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*

Allet kla.


----------



## DarkMo (13. Juni 2012)

das wäre ja nen bissl viel sonst oder? das hauptspiel kostet ja scho 50-60 ocken un dann willste für den preis noch die 5 dlc's dazu? ^^ das hauptspiel hatte glaube 8 maps und die dlc's (sofern jedes 4 maps liefert) bieten dann satte 20 zusatzmaps. also preislich find ichs ok, sofern man an allen dlc's intressiert is.


----------



## hetzel (13. Juni 2012)

Werde es mir wahrscheinlich auch erst holen wenn es etwas billiger ist, hoffentlich dauert das nicht lange 8)

Ich glaube mal gelesen zu haben, dass es auch eine Version geben wird die B2K nicht enthaltet und dementsprechend etwas billiger ist. Ist da was dran?! Retail würde so eine Version aber vermutlich nicht kommen oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Late (13. Juni 2012)

Ich würde nicht mit einem Premium ohne B2K rechnen. Wäre jetzt auch extrem unfair gegenüber allen die schon B2K hatten und schon zugeschlagen haben. (Unter anderen ich  )


----------



## DividedStates (13. Juni 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> das wäre ja nen bissl viel sonst oder? das hauptspiel kostet ja scho 50-60 ocken un dann willste für den preis noch die 5 dlc's dazu? ^^ das hauptspiel hatte glaube 8 maps und die dlc's (sofern jedes 4 maps liefert) bieten dann satte 20 zusatzmaps. also preislich find ichs ok, sofern man an allen dlc's intressiert is.


 
Ja, nee. Hab mich ja auch schon gewundert. 

Aber 50 Ocken sind es nicht. Schließlich brauch es keine Limited Edition für Premium, wo ja B2K bereits inkl. ist. ... Oder?


----------



## ich111 (13. Juni 2012)

DividedStates schrieb:


> Ja, nee. Hab mich ja auch schon gewundert.
> 
> Aber 50 Ocken sind es nicht. Schließlich brauch es keine Limited Edition für Premium, wo ja B2K bereits inkl. ist. ... Oder?


Nein B2K ist ja bei Premium dabei  soll da auch helfen


----------



## Kondar (14. Juni 2012)

moin

mal ne Frage wegen Premium kaufen über den EA Store.
Bei mir stand das das "Add On Premium" BF3 braucht (habe wohl seit Jan 200+ Stunden Solitär HD gezockt  ) 
und ich konnte Premium nicht in den Warenkorb legen.
Bei Amazon habe ich gesehen das Premium erst am 22-04 erscheind.
Hat da noch jemand Probs. mit?


----------



## blackbolt (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



goliath schrieb:


> Dann kauf es halt nicht.. fertig...
> 
> immer die ganzen Basher hier...


 
was ist denn mit dir kann er denn nicht seine meinung dazu abgeben
ich persönlich finde das premium paket ein witz und kein guter
es ist einfach nur ne frechheit für ein paar maps so viel geld zu verlangen(wenn das hauptspiel schon über 50€ gekostet hat)
wenn die so weiter machen wird ea der nächste verein den ich boykottiere
scheiss geldmacherei


----------



## w0dash (14. Juni 2012)

Kondar schrieb:


> moin
> 
> mal ne Frage wegen Premium kaufen über den EA Store.
> Bei mir stand das das "Add On Premium" BF3 braucht (habe wohl seit Jan 200+ Stunden Solitär HD gezockt  )
> ...



Ja, genau das gleiche bei mir.


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Juni 2012)

Einfach in Battlelog auf Premium klicken und kaufen 
Habs gestern auch so gemacht mit PSC


----------



## DarkMo (14. Juni 2012)

Kondar schrieb:


> moin
> 
> mal ne Frage wegen Premium kaufen über den EA Store.
> Bei mir stand das das "Add On Premium" BF3 braucht (habe wohl seit Jan 200+ Stunden Solitär HD gezockt  )
> ...


 hmm, warum er bf bei dir ned erkennt weis ich nich, aber die aussage von amazon rührt wohl daher, dass es atm die retail version noch nich gibt ^^ man munkelte ja vom 19. rum, aber wenn da 22. steht, wirds wohl stimmen.

und wieso regen sich alle über "die paar maps" so auf? >< das hauptspiel für 50 euro (hatte die nonlimeted weniger gekostet?) hatte 8 maps - premium bietet 20! und zumindest bei cq (also was ich bei videos un screens so gesehen hab) is da nix mit aufbereiteter kost. da scheint ja alles neu zu sein. also auch wenn ich diesen cod style ned ab kann, aber die maps sehen gut aus irgendwie ^^ bei den offenen maps des nächsten addons kommt zwar sicher auch wieder recycletes dazu, aber bestimmt auch wieder viel neues. war bei b2k ja auch schon so. also vom preis her find ich da nix dran zu meckern (sofern man sich eh alle dlc's holt. dann spart man satte 25 eurönchen.

echter kritikpunkt für mich is eigentlich, dass man b2k 2ma kaufen muss (sofern mans schon irgendwie hat). das hätte man besser lösen können mit nem beigelegten gutschein dafür - den hätte man vllt sogar noch verkloppen können >< neben diesem "verletzten stolz" hindert mich atm nur noch, dass ich ned an allem intressiert bin (wie zum bsp cq). aber wenns premium im handel für 30 öcken geben würde, würd ich bedenkenlos zuschlagen.


----------



## PC-Profi (14. Juni 2012)

Battlefield 3 Premium ist ein innovatives neues Angebot, das den Spielern jede Menge neue, themenbezogene Inhalte präsentiert und ihnen die Möglichkeit gibt, alle künftigen Erweiterungen frühzeitig zu spielen, die Anpassungsoptionen für ihre Soldaten zu erweitern und eine Reihe exklusiver Spielobjekte zu erhalten. 

In der Mitgliedschaft enthalten sind alle fünf Erweiterungen für Battlefield 3 – inklusive 2 Wochen früheren Zugang. Mitglieder erhalten zahlreiche einzigartige Ingame-Objekte, die sonst nicht erhältlich sind, darunter das ACB-90-Messer, diverse Erkennungsmarken sowie exklusive Soldaten- und Waffentarnungen. Battlefield 3 Premium-Mitglieder erhalten darüber hinaus auch Zugriff auf neue Features wie die Möglichkeit, Statistiken zurückzusetzen, Warteschlangen-Vorzug auf Servern und neue Muster für Platoon-Embleme. 

Gekauft  

PS:gibts jezt auch bei Amazon.de


----------



## ich111 (14. Juni 2012)

Danke wird gleich eingeabeitet


----------



## Late (14. Juni 2012)

Bei Amazon kostets aber im Prinzip mehr, da man diesen speziellen Versand für Artikel ohne USK-Freigabe zahlen muss


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. Juni 2012)

Wird gekauft, wenns ein Angebot um die 30€ gibt. Einen Fuffi gebe ich dafür nicht aus.


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Juni 2012)

PC-Profi schrieb:


> Battlefield 3 Premium ist ein innovatives neues Angebot, das den Spielern jede Menge neue, themenbezogene Inhalte präsentiert und ihnen die Möglichkeit gibt, alle künftigen Erweiterungen frühzeitig zu spielen, die Anpassungsoptionen für ihre Soldaten zu erweitern und eine Reihe exklusiver Spielobjekte zu erhalten.
> 
> In der Mitgliedschaft enthalten sind alle fünf Erweiterungen für Battlefield 3 – inklusive 2 Wochen früheren Zugang. Mitglieder erhalten zahlreiche einzigartige Ingame-Objekte, die sonst nicht erhältlich sind, darunter das ACB-90-Messer, diverse Erkennungsmarken sowie exklusive Soldaten- und Waffentarnungen. Battlefield 3 Premium-Mitglieder erhalten darüber hinaus auch Zugriff auf neue Features wie die Möglichkeit, Statistiken zurückzusetzen, Warteschlangen-Vorzug auf Servern und neue Muster für Platoon-Embleme.
> 
> ...


 
du hast den Modus "Gun Master" vergessen, ansonsten hast du das schön formuliert


----------



## Wincenty (15. Juni 2012)

Wann kommt es denn endlich? es ist jetzt mitte Juni und ich weiß von nix - wäre sehr dankbar wenn jemand mir ne Lokationen melden kann wo es sehr günstig in Retail zu haben ist für die Städte Aachen, Prüm und Trier, weiter ins Deutsche Land werde ich nich fahren hier in Luxemburg ists doch so schön^^


----------



## ich111 (15. Juni 2012)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Wann kommt es denn endlich? es ist jetzt mitte Juni und ich weiß von nix - wäre sehr dankbar wenn jemand mir ne Lokationen melden kann wo es sehr günstig in Retail zu haben ist für die Städte Aachen, Prüm und Trier, weiter ins Deutsche Land werde ich nich fahren hier in Luxemburg ists doch so schön^^


 Steht doch ein Datum im Anfangspost, ist allerdings nicht offiziell


----------



## Birdy84 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



Eliteforceranger schrieb:


> Viele verbringen dreistellige oder gar vierstellige Stundenzahlen mit BF3 und dann ist man sich zu Geizig für 16 neue Maps und diverse neue Waffen 50€ hinzulegen!!!!!


Was müsste dann ein normales Kartenspiel deiner Meinung nach kosten? 40€?


----------



## addicTix (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



			
				Eliteforceranger schrieb:
			
		

> Viele verbringen dreistellige oder gar vierstellige Stundenzahlen mit BF3 und dann ist man sich zu Geizig für 16 neue Maps und diverse neue Waffen 50€ hinzulegen!!!!!


 
Man muss bedenken, das 1 Karten-Packet ca. 15€ kostet, das mal 5 ( B2K, Close Quarters, Amored Kill, Aftermath und End Game ) das wären dann insgesamt 75€ und plus die ganzen "Vorteile" die man durch Premium hat ( Warteschlangenvorrang, Hundemarken, Waffen, Messer, neue Aufträge, alle Addons 2 Wochen früher usw. )...
Also bei Premium sparst du eine Menge und bekommst auch viel Zubehör...


----------



## Late (16. Juni 2012)

Ich würde aber nicht ernsthaft das hässliche Messer, welches einem bei Premium aufgedrückt wird als Vorteil sehen


----------



## Ralle@ (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



Narga schrieb:


> FUUUU
> 
> Gerade eben hab ich's mir geholt, weil ich gedacht habe das bringt eh nichts zu warten. Ich hätte aber schon gern ne Verpackung in mein Regal gestellt und das ganze 10€ billiger oder so.....
> 
> EA hat's eindeutig nicht drauf! Ich glaube es geht dabei nicht nur mir so.


 

Ganz im Gegenteil.
EA hat es einfach drauf Kunden abzuzocken und das schon seit Jahren.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil.
> EA hat es einfach drauf Kunden abzuzocken und das schon seit Jahren.


 Recht hast du
Indem Gebiet sind sie mit Ubisoft und Activision die besten


----------



## Birdy84 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



Weezer schrieb:


> Man muss bedenken, das 1 Karten-Packet ca. 15€ kostet, das mal 5 ( B2K, Close Quarters, Amored Kill, Aftermath und End Game ) das wären dann insgesamt 75€ und plus die ganzen "Vorteile" die man durch Premium hat ( Warteschlangenvorrang, Hundemarken, Waffen, Messer, neue Aufträge, alle Addons 2 Wochen früher usw. )...
> Also bei Premium sparst du eine Menge und bekommst auch viel Zubehör...


EA ködert damit Premium günstig erscheinen zu lassen, aber dennoch ist es zu teuer genau so wie die 15€ pro DLC! Die Vorteile von Premium sind bis auf die Priorisierung in der Warteschlange wertlos. Waffen/ Aufträge gehören zum DLC nicht exklusiv zu Premium.


----------



## DarkMo (17. Juni 2012)

nene, wenn ich das richtig gesehen hatte im battlelog, sin die aufträge von premium un cq getrennt - somit auch die dadurch erspielbaren waffen. ohne premium fehlt einem da also was.

ob man das nu unbedingt brauch is ja wieder ne andere frage ^^


----------



## Late (17. Juni 2012)

Bei den Premium "Aufträgen" sind nur Dog-Tags dabei, keine Waffen. Es fehlt einem als Waffe als nur das (hässliche und nicht bessere) Messer


----------



## DarkMo (17. Juni 2012)

ah ok, dann is das wirklich latte ^^


----------



## Kondar (19. Juni 2012)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ah ok, dann is das wirklich latte ^^


 
nein leider nicht.
Man kann nicht das alte Messer wieder auswählen.


----------



## DarkMo (19. Juni 2012)

das is doch nu völlig pups oder? das wär mir ja sowas von egal, wie das schnitzerchen aussieht - hauptsache der effekt stimmt.


----------



## Late (19. Juni 2012)

Egal ist es mir auch, aber schon irgendwie komisch, dass sie einen ein hässlicheres Messer aufzwingen 

"Ich kaufe mir kein Premium, will das schöne Messer behalten"


----------



## PakiXT (20. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Info


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Battlefield Premium wird im Handel erscheinen*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> EA ködert damit Premium günstig erscheinen zu lassen, aber dennoch ist es zu teuer genau so wie die 15€ pro DLC! Die Vorteile von Premium sind bis auf die Priorisierung in der Warteschlange wertlos. Waffen/ Aufträge gehören zum DLC nicht exklusiv zu Premium.



Kommt halt auf die Kaufkraft des Kunden an ob 15 Euro für den viel ist oder nicht.
Ich finde es jetzt persönlich nicht viel - ist einfach ein Mittagessen für ein DLC ^^

Für einige ist ein Opel Kadett ein teures Auto für andere ein Pagani Zonda ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Doyk (22. Juni 2012)

So, 

ich war eben mal beim Saturn,

BF 3 Premium wird in Dortmund für 49,95 in einer Slim-Line Verpackung verkauft mit einem Download Code, mehr ist nicht drin.


Gruß 

Doyk


----------



## Monkster (22. Juni 2012)

kumpel von mir hat es sich jetzt bei Mediamarkt für 54,95 gekauft oO
war ziemlich erstaunt über den Preis, da es sonst überall 5 Euro weniger kostet (njo ich habs mir selbst bei mmoga geladen) aber fand den Preis in der Filiale dann doch schon etwas happig (er meinte auch, hätte er gewusst das es wo anders billiger ist wäre er dahin gegangen - tja blödheit pur XD)


----------



## 10203040 (22. Juni 2012)

Doyk schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ich war eben mal beim Saturn,
> 
> ...


 Was sollste sonst wohl auch viel drinn sein.


----------



## Doyk (22. Juni 2012)

10203040 schrieb:


> Was sollste sonst wohl auch viel drinn sein.


 
Nichts weiter. Ich habe nur den gesamten Thread gelesen und wollte allen mitteilen was da drin ist. Des weiteren ist ein Preisvergleich in der Richtung immer Hilfreich. Als MOH neu rauskam, habe ich es zufällig bei Saturn für 39,95 Ocken, statt für damals 49 oder gar 59,99 gesehen und mitgenommen, da mit dem Kauf auch die Chance für die BF 3 gegeben war. Das Spiel an sich war Schrott und eine abgespeckte BFBC2 Version. Rausgeschmissenes Geld xD


----------



## addicTix (22. Juni 2012)

Hab's mir jetzt auch heute gekauft *_* 
Die Packung sieht super aus und ist zudem auch sehr dünn <3
Und gleich geht's ans Zocken


----------



## RainbowCrash (22. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mir zuerst auch gedacht das ichs mir lieber für 30-35€ holen würde, aber rechnet das ganze mal nach.
Premium ~50€, dafür alle 5 DLC´s die sonst jeweils 15€ kosten + weitere Vorteile.
Kosten die DLC´s einzeln schon 75€. Sollte das ganze aber dann auf 30€ gesenkt werden sinds pro DLC nur noch 6€ 
Ich glaube kaum das sich da noch Gewinn machen lässt. Jeder der an den DLC´s arbeitet will seinen Lohn,
dann kommt noch PR usw dazu. Und BF3 gibts auch günstiger, hab für meinen Key schlappe 10€ bezahlt


----------



## Porry (22. Juni 2012)

Ich habs mir auch gleich heute im Media Markt gekauft. 
Allerdings nur für ~44.99€ Ich dacht eiegtnlich auch dass ich vielleicht noch wart aber immerhin sinds 5€ weniger.

Ich hab es mir sowieso nur wegen den zusätzlichen Maps + Waffen der DLCs gekauft, da ich nichtmal "Back to Karkand" besitze und ich mir so nicht alle einzel kaufen muss.


----------



## ich111 (22. Juni 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> Ich hab mir zuerst auch gedacht das ichs mir lieber für 30-35€ holen würde, aber rechnet das ganze mal nach.
> Premium ~50€, dafür alle 5 DLC´s die sonst jeweils 15€ kosten + weitere Vorteile.
> Kosten die DLC´s einzeln schon 75€. Sollte das ganze aber dann auf 30€ gesenkt werden sinds pro DLC nur noch 6€
> Ich glaube kaum das sich da noch Gewinn machen lässt. Jeder der an den DLC´s arbeitet will seinen Lohn,
> dann kommt noch PR usw dazu. Und BF3 gibts auch günstiger, hab für meinen Key schlappe 10€ bezahlt


Freilich springt da noch was raus, es kaufens ja genügend, außerdem braucht man für ein paar neue Maps, Spielmodi, Waffen und Fahrzeuge bei weitem nicht so viele Leute wie für das eigentliche Spiel


----------



## addicTix (22. Juni 2012)

Scrapmetal läuft auf meinem System auf den höchsten Settings grademal mit 30-40FPS ( je nach dem, wohin ich schaue )...
Naja wenn man bedenkt das ich die momentan schnellste Grafikkarte der Welt habe, ist das ziemlich mies...


----------



## RainbowCrash (22. Juni 2012)

Weezer schrieb:


> Scrapmetal läuft auf meinem System auf den höchsten Settings grademal mit 30-40FPS ( je nach dem, wohin ich schaue )...
> Naja wenn man bedenkt das ich die momentan schnellste Grafikkarte der Welt habe, ist das ziemlich mies...


 
GTX690 incoming?  Ich als Intel-User tipp mal auf den Phenom II


----------



## addicTix (22. Juni 2012)

Naja die 690 ist ja eigentlich nix anderes als 2x GTX 680 die etwas untertaktet sind... 
Also du meinst ich sollte mir nen neuen Prozessor kaufen ? Welcher darf's denn sein ? i5 oder i7 ?


----------



## ElSchwingo (27. Juni 2012)

Normal würde ein 2700k locker reichen normal schon ein 2500k, kommt aufs Budget an.


----------



## DarkMo (27. Juni 2012)

wad ne aussage ^^ das beste was es aufm markt gibt sollte eigentlich schon locker reichen  ahja xD


----------



## SaKuL (2. Juli 2012)

ElSchwingo schrieb:


> Normal würde ein 2700k locker reichen normal schon ein 2500k, kommt aufs Budget an.


 
Das Forum wird wirklich immer dümmer und es hat den Anschein, als ob Fachwissen überhaupt nicht mehr vorhanden ist


----------

